# Zodiaque Maya



## schwebb (5 Novembre 2008)

Hello tout le monde.

Je reviens du Mexique, où j'ai appris avec amusement que mon signe du zodiaque Maya est... *Mac*. 

Du moins selon le calendrier Haab (oui, ils ont plusieurs calendriers)...

Cela correspond, sur notre calendrier, à la période du *7 au 26 avril*.


----------



## katelijn (5 Novembre 2008)

Et .... la suite ...... 

On est en novembre


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Novembre 2008)

Tant qu'il n'y a pas de signe "Vista", tout va bien .

C'est vrai, imaginez un mec "Vista ascendant Millenium"... Le pauvre...


----------



## schwebb (5 Novembre 2008)

@ katelijn: oupsss.

Voici le lien (le calendrier Haab se trouve dans le dernier tiers de la page).

En même temps, les autres signes n'évoquent rien de particulier! 


EDIT: je me rends compte qu'il n'y a pas les dates correspondant aux signes sur la page en lien. Je vais donc, dans un élan de générosité, scanner la feuille explicative que m'a donnée l'artisan qui m'a vendu la pierre à mon signe, et la poster ici; à tout de suite.


----------



## schwebb (5 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tant qu'il n'y a pas de signe "Vista", tout va bien .
> 
> C'est vrai, imaginez un mec "Vista ascendant Millenium"... Le pauvre...



C'est tout de suite plus flippant... :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Novembre 2008)

Bon... Là, c'est calme... C'est la nuit.
Mais il me semble bien que dès demain matin ce fil va recevoir le label "Born to morfle"...:love:


----------



## schwebb (5 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon... Là, c'est calme... C'est la nuit.
> Mais il me semble bien que dès demain matin ce fil va recevoir le label "Born to morfle"...:love:



Quoi, il est bien, mon fil. 

Bon, voilà la feuille scannée:


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Novembre 2008)

Non...


----------



## katelijn (6 Novembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Non...



T'es désintoxiqué?


----------



## KARL40 (6 Novembre 2008)

C'est très beau le MEXIQUE ... Et les gens y sont très chaleureux et d'une gentillesse ...
Et sinon tu as visité le CHIAPAS ou OAXACA ?
Ou peut -être étais-tu plus au nord ?

Parce qu'il est dommage de ne retenir que "mac" sur le calendrier maya


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Bon, voilà la feuille scannée:


Tiens il semblerait que sonnyboy soit né fin sept début oct.


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

KARL40 a dit:


> C'est très beau le MEXIQUE ... Et les gens y sont très chaleureux et d'une gentillesse ...
> Et sinon tu as visité le CHIAPAS ou OAXACA ?
> Ou peut -être étais-tu plus au nord ?
> 
> Parce qu'il est dommage de ne retenir que "mac" sur le calendrier maya



Je ne suis parti qu'une semaine, je suis donc resté pas trop loin de Cancun, où était mon hôtel.

Mais avec deux ou trois jours de location de bagnole, j'ai pu visiter Tulum, Chichen Itza, Valladolid, quelques cénotes, et Coba (j'ai adoré, plus petit mais plus authentique que Chichen Itza). Juste le Quintana Roo et le Yucatan, donc. Une journée aussi sur l'Isla Mujeres, à une demi-heure de bateau de Cancun.

Le coin nous a bien plu: du coup, on va programmer, probablement l'année prochaine, un voyage plus long, mieux organisé, pour découvrir plus de choses, dans ce pays mais aussi dans les pays voisins.

Et c'est vrai que les gens sont adorables.


----------



## katelijn (6 Novembre 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tiens il semblerait que sonnyboy soit né fin sept début oct.



:mouais: Ah oui!!!!! tout s'explique!!!!


----------



## Bassman (6 Novembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon... Là, c'est calme... C'est la nuit.
> Mais il me semble bien que dès demain matin ce fil va recevoir le label "Born to morfle"...:love:



Pas du tout 

Il est très bien ce topic ! Je sens qu'on va y être bien dedans


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Novembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Et c'est vrai que les gens sont adorables.



Tout à fait
Comme ailleurs
(et partout, d'ailleurs)


----------



## Bassman (6 Novembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Je ne suis parti qu'une semaine, je suis donc resté pas trop loin de Cancun, où était mon hôtel.
> 
> Mais avec deux ou trois jours de location de bagnole, j'ai pu visiter Tulum, Chichen Itza, Valladolid, quelques cénotes, et Coba (j'ai adoré, plus petit mais plus authentique que Chichen Itza). Juste le Quintana Roo et le Yucatan, donc. Une journée aussi sur l'Isla Mujeres, à une demi-heure de bateau de Cancun.
> 
> ...



On aura droit a une séance diapo ?


----------



## macinside (6 Novembre 2008)

bassman aura le droit a une sceance diapo avec du metallica a la flûte de pan


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2008)

Bassman a dit:


> On aura droit a une séance diapo ?


oulaaa 
m'ssieur et madame sur la plage , m'ssieur et  madame commandent un burrito, mssieur et madame et la banda déguisée en Zappatas de pacotille,  m'ssieur madame visitant des pierres ébahis par " ce  vestige d'une  admirable civilisation ancienne que ca vous interpelle au niveau du"*
etc etc

-
A ce propos
madame prend une pose facon  notre mexicaine qu'on a ( l'ineffable Arielle D) et lui prend une pose  facon notre mexicain qu'on a ( JMG , nobelisé)


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oulaaa
> m'ssieur et madame sur la plage , m'ssieur et  madame commandent un burrito, mssieur et madame et la banda déguisée en Zappatas de pacotille,  m'ssieur madame visitant des pierres ébahis par " ce  vestige d'une  admirable civilisation ancienne que ca vous interpelle au niveau du"*
> etc etc
> 
> ...





C'est pour éviter ce genre de cliché que j'allais dire "non, pas de séance diapo"! 

On a beau essayer de ne pas faire comme les autres, des photos de vacances sont difficilement originales et finissent souvent par verser dans un conformisme involontaire. 

En même temps, l'originalité est aussi un conformisme... :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> C'est pour éviter ce genre de cliché que j'allais dire "non, pas de séance diapo"!


oh t'es en forme!

_cliché - diapo _, trop fort 


> En même temps, l'originalité est aussi un conformisme... :mouais:


stop!
ce fil demarrait bien et là ca va virer débat lourd sur l'estom** avec conformisme et spinozisme , socratisme et diapo ...
 et tout ca
-
rien à voir
c'est où l'open bar tequila?


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oh t'es en forme!
> 
> _cliché - diapo _, trop fort
> stop!
> ...



Chez moi.

Tu peux passer, si tu veux.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Novembre 2008)

Je peux venir ?


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

No problema.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Novembre 2008)

Cool :love:

J'arrive !


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

De Clermont (ou de Stockholm), ça risque de faire une trotte (j'habite à 12 km de la frontière luxembourgeoise, et à 15 km de la frontière allemande). 

Bon, j'ai la téquila, j'ai une grande terrasse, j'ai du sel et je dois avoir des citrons, mais c'est le soleil qui fait défaut. Quoique... parfois il montre le bout de son nez.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Novembre 2008)

Chez moi, il fait un temps de chien et pis c'est trop loin. Donc trinquons par internet, mon ami !

Tchin tchin !


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Novembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> EDIT: je me rends compte qu'il n'y a pas les dates correspondant aux signes sur la page en lien. Je vais donc, dans un élan de générosité, scanner la feuille explicative que m'a donnée *l'artisan qui m'a vendu la pierre à mon signe*, et la poster ici; à tout de suite.





Hin hin! 
Donc tu as acheté un caillou à un mexicain, c'est ça? 


Cher, j'espère?


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Chez moi, il fait un temps de chien et pis c'est trop loin. Donc trinquons par internet, mon ami !
> 
> Tchin tchin !



C'est fait!


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Hin hin!
> Donc tu as acheté un caillou à un mexicain, c'est ça?
> 
> 
> Cher, j'espère?



Très.


----------



## bobbynountchak (6 Novembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Très.


Marrant.

J'aime pas ce smilie.


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Novembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Marrant.
> 
> J'aime pas ce smilie.



Ooooh....


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Marrant.
> 
> J'aime pas ce smilie.



Et tu me coupdeboules rouge juste parce que t'aimes pas ce smiley... 

Sympa. 

En tout cas moi ça me fait rire. Tiens, regarde: 




EDIT: Maintenant que j'y pense, tu dois avoir pris ce smiley de travers pour je ne sais quelle obscure raison de mec-blindé-de-petits-carrés-verts à la susceptibilité mal placée. 
Perso, les smileys je maîtrise mal; celui-là, pour moi ça voulait dire "putain oui, j'ai payé ça trop cher": roll eyes (sarcarstic) envers moi-même, si tu vois ce que je veux dire (si tu vois pas tant pis, hein).


----------



## Amok (6 Novembre 2008)

Je rêve, ou des messages qui pourraient parfaitement se transmettre par M.P sont postés ?


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Je rêve, ou des messages qui pourraient parfaitement se transmettre par M.P sont postés ?



Ah, moui, exact, j'aurais pu faire ça par mp.

Sorry.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2008)

oula 

Allez prendre un verre
vous pourrez évoquer Roger Caillois 
qui?
Roger Caillois , un peu oublié, ( fin connaisseur de l'Amerique Latine et entre autres  écrivit de curieux livres sur les pierres et  divers choses étranges  dont avec le mexicain Octavio Paz)


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oula
> 
> Allez prendre un verre
> vous pourrez évoquer Roger Caillois
> ...



Oui. Mais as-tu songé à la dissymétrie et à la démarche de l'entropie inverse ?


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> oula
> 
> Allez prendre un verre
> vous pourrez évoquer Roger Caillois
> ...



Héhé, Caillois qui soutenait qu'il fallait ouvrir le haricot sauteur et voir ce qu'il y avait dedans. Breton en aurait fait une attaque!

Surtout pour une petite chenille...

Moi, je suis en train de boire un coup, justement. Sans haricot. 



EDIT: c'est cool, au bar on n'est jamais vraiment hors sujet. Faudra que je revienne.


----------



## Amok (6 Novembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Héhé, Caillois qui soutenait qu'il fallait ouvrir le haricot sauteur et voir ce qu'il y avait dedans.



Bah oui ! Comme quoi le quantique est universel !


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Bah oui ! Comme quoi le quantique est universel !



Ouille.

Le chat de Schrödinger, c'est au fond un concept ardu. Faut dire que la physique quantique n'est pas intuitive du tout, d'où la nécessité de trouver des exemples plus causants.

Je ne pensais pas parler physique quantique aujourd'hui!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Héhé, Caillois qui soutenait qu'il fallait ouvrir le haricot sauteur et voir ce qu'il y avait dedans. Breton en aurait fait une attaque!


pirouette
il est vrai que l'egocentrique Breton adorait attaquer ( les autres) et ne jamais etre remis en question, lui.
Et cette anecdote fut le signal non d'une ouverture ( d'haricot) mais d'une scission,
 entre Caillois et la clique à Breton 

Faut dire que c'est une spécialité bretonne:  Breton (sot) scissionnait en grand , d''ailleurs plus tard il scissionna tant qu'il se retrouva qu'avec des adorateurs de lui même qui visitaient le desdichado  en son antre de la rue Fontaine

( ceci n'enleve rien à la qualité de certaines de ses oeuvres)



> Surtout pour une petite chenille...


A propos de chenille ils auraient pu se reconcilier avec une danse du tapis ou danse du canard 
( un truc dyonisiaque second degré)



> EDIT: c'est cool, au bar on n'est jamais vraiment hors sujet.


Doux naif, n'en crois rien !


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> pirouette
> il est vrai que l'egocentrique Breton adorait attaquer ( les autres) et ne jamais etre remis en question, lui.
> Et cette anecdote fut le signal non d'une ouverture ( d'haricot) mais d'une scission,
> entre Caillois et la clique à Breton
> ...





Jamais vraiment compris cette scission entre réalisme et surréalisme. 

Je trouve une poésie infinie à des choses dont je comprends le fonctionnement.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Novembre 2008)

Estomak?


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Jamais vraiment compris cette scission entre réalisme et surréalisme.


 bah parfois la difference tient à rien 
c'est sur



> Je trouve une poésie infinie à des choses dont je comprends le fonctionnement.


ingénieur?
:rateau:


note: ressortir les Francis Ponge


----------



## schwebb (6 Novembre 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> bah parfois la difference tient à rien
> c'est sur
> 
> 
> ...



Non, adepte des bouquins de vulgarisation d'astrophysique!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

C'est ton droit.
Si si


----------



## Romuald (7 Novembre 2008)

Passer du zodiaque Maya à la physique quantique, via le surréalisme, il n'y a qu'ici qu'on peut voir ça.
:love::love:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2008)

Et en plus il y a des liens entre eux
le calendrier Maya ( enfin les calendriers) indique une connaissance_ astronomique_ ( qui plus tard s'avera extremement exacte)  et le surréalisme s'interessa beaucoup et aux civilisations Mayas Aztecs etc  et à la notion espace-temps


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

Ah ouais ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Novembre 2008)

Ouais !...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

'Tain ! Ça calme !


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Novembre 2008)

.....


----------



## tirhum (7 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> 'Tain ! Ça calme !


Ouais !....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

Faut que je le note, et que je tâche de le replacer en fin de repas&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (7 Novembre 2008)

Ouais !.....


----------



## bobbynountchak (7 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Faut que je le note, et que je tâche de le replacer en fin de repas&#8230;


Cherche pas, ça se verra que ça vient pas de toi.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Novembre 2008)

J'aime bien les Mayas.

Mon chef de service a surnommé une ASH "Quetzalcóatl" parce qu'elle s'est fait des mèches blondes sur fond roux et qu'il trouve que, vu de loin quand on arrive le matin, ça fait coiffure du serpent à plumes...
Depuis, à chaque fois qu'il la voit arriver à moins de cent mètres, on l'entend hurler : "Quetzalcóatl !!!! Mais c'est que ça vous va bien !!!!"

J'attends le jour où elle va lui suggérer de se faire la même coiffure .


----------



## schwebb (7 Novembre 2008)

Ceci dit, pas facile de placer ça au cours d'un repas...

Enfin ça dépend où a lieu le repas (sachant que, quantiquement parlant, il a autant de probabilités d'avoir lieu à un endroit qu'à un autre... ok je sors).


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Novembre 2008)

Puis tant qu'on n'a as vu le repas, on n'a même pas assez d'informations pour savoir s'il existe ou pas et dans quel état il se trouve.


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Novembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Ceci dit, pas facile de placer ça au cours d'un repas...
> 
> Enfin ça dépend où a lieu le repas (sachant que, quantiquement parlant, il a autant de probabilités d'avoir lieu à un endroit qu'à un autre... ok je sors).



et à part, ça t'aimes les chiens ?


----------



## schwebb (7 Novembre 2008)

Sindanárië a dit:


> et à part, ça t'aimes les chiens ?



Oui, surtout les chihuahuas... 

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, je vais manger. Et mon repas ne sera pas quantique!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Novembre 2008)

Bah c'est bon, les hot-dogs...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Ceci dit, pas facile de placer ça au cours d'un repas...
> 
> Enfin ça dépend où a lieu le repas (sachant que, quantiquement parlant, il a autant de probabilités d'avoir lieu à un endroit qu'à un autre... ok je sors).


T'as raison, je crois en fait que c'est un truc trop naze pour être placé dans un repas. J'aurais peut-être dû m'en douter  C'est pas parce que c'est écrit ici que c'est fondamentalement intéressant  Je retiendrai à l'avenir 

Du coup, je vais essayer de placer mon signe zodiacal maya, ça, ça en jette carrément plus


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Novembre 2008)

hummmm... tout le monde n'aime pas les hot-dogs apparemment !!!   

jp lui les adore...  :love:


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Novembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est pas parce que c'est écrit ici que c'est fondamentalement intéressant  Je retiendrai à l'avenir



Ahaaaaa ... difficile de s'appliquer à sois même ce que l'on affuble aux autres  heiiiinnnn ? :love: 

_IL est mimi ti Backminou quand même, Alèm avais raison dirait-on __ ...gentil tite peluche ça ? hein...OOoh que c'est riquiqui minet à sa mémère ça... fais donc ton ptit ronron comme tu fais si bien _


----------

